# how old



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

How old does a buckling have to be before he can be used for breeding on average.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what breed are you looking at? Nigerian Dwarf and pygmy bucks can breed at 2-3 months (it isn't common but it does happen).

ON average I will say that at 6 months you can count on a buck to be ready to breed. This includes standard dairy goats and meat.


----------



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Nigerian drawf born on 5-6-09 breed to two does born in 06.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

When do you want him to breed them? Does he show any interest in the ladies?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

bucks usually are sexually mature at three months. Now whether or not they will breed at three months is questionable. Some bucks figure it out pretty quick. others are slower to mature.
beth


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I had a couple slow growing ND bucks who weren't ready til 8 months. As a general rule my experience has been the smaller the buck the longer the wait.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I wouldn't say there's a minimum age for a buckling to be to start breeding, however its not a good idea to use a young buck a whole lot. Just might stunt his growth if he gets a little too bucky too early and loses interest in eating.

I have had quite a few ready by 4 months to start breeding. I don't generally use them before 5 months and I often have the in the works by 6 months. I've yet to have one who's not able to breed by 6-7 months old.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Bucklings can breed as early as 8 weeks old. I usually don't breed mine before 6 months old.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

When ever he is ready :ROFL:


----------

